# Aislar RF 433 Mhz para Doppler



## urup (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola a tod@s.
Estoy consruyendo un RDF Radio Direction Finder basado en Doppler para aplicar a un robot.
Básicamente la idea es localizar una señal de radio y seguirla o trigonometrar varias señales y localizrse.

Estoy utilizando los módulos de 433 Mhz. Tengo montado los circuitos del emisor y del receptor en dos proto-boards diferentes.
El emisor envia una señal cuadrada de baja frecuencia. (Entre 40 y 500 Herts), y el receptor la recibe perfectamente, y aquí está el problema, la recibe demasiado bien, sin ningún tipo de antena hasta unos 20 metros.
Para poder evaluar el efecto Doppler necesito que la señal de entrada sea recibida solo por una antena, (realmente es un array de antenas para poder generar el efecto Doppler).

Aislo todo el receptor (incluso uso una batería) dentro de una caja metálica que tiene toma de tierra soldada a la proto-board y está cerrada totalmente. Solo hay un pequeño agujero para poder medir la recepción con el osciloscopio.

La señal sigue "entrando".

¿Que más puedo hacer para conseguir aislar el circuito para que no reciba emisión si no es por la linea de transmisión de la antena?

Gracias de antemano a cualquier sugerencia y saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 12, 2010)

Se me ocurre que está entrando a través de la misma punta del osciloscopio.
Intentá lo siguiente: a la salida de los datos, le ponés una pequeña bobina (10 o 15 espiras para probar). Hacés pasar el otro extremo de la bobina a través del orificio de la caja para medir. Ahora lo ideal sería un condensador pasante, pero dudo que lo consigas, así que para simularlo, ponés 4 condensadores de montaje superficial en forma de cruz cada uno soldado al conductor de la bobina por un lado, y a la caja en sí por el otro.
Algo así como lo que adjunto.


----------



## urup (Nov 12, 2010)

En primer lugar gracias por contestar Black Tiger.

Voy a probar de montar el filtro que comentas, aunque realmente no entiendo como puede entar por la punta que esta conectada a la salida del audio de receptor la señal de 433 Mhz, que esta entre al modulo receptor y este de nuevo me deje solo la señal de baja.

En fin, este fin de semana pruebo el filtro y comento a ver si hay suerte, que realmente ya estoy loco con el tema.

Una duda, ¿el filtro lo monto por el interior o por el exterior de la caja?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 12, 2010)

En el interior.
Me inclino que entra por ahí ya que una caja cerrada es una jaula de Faraday, y sería imposible que entrara nada, por eso supongo que el único lugar de entrada es por ahí.


----------



## urup (Nov 15, 2010)

Hola, despues de hacer el filtro (con condensadores cerámicos, porque no tenia SMD), parecia que seguía entrando la señal aunque un poco distorsionada.

Digo parecía, porque al final he detectado que es un acople del oscilador local que "switchea" el array de antenas el que entra en el integrado de filtro (un MF100), ya que trabajan exactamente a la misma fecuencia.

En fin, supongo que es debido al uso de protobards, lo pasaré a placa y aislaré la etapa de recepción y la de filtro con chapa de cobre, y espero que así funcione.
Es una lata crear la placa, ya que queria hacer pruebas para sustituir el decodificador de los leds (un 74154)  por un PIC antes, pero creo que no queda otro remedio, así que a trabajar!

Gracias por la ayuda y saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry, pensé que solo estaba el receptor en la caja. Un consejo, la RF es muy persistente, se "cuela" por cualquier lado. Hacé módulos, cada uno aislado, en su caja respectiva. Al menos para el prototipo, luego si algo cambia, ya sabrás porqué es.


----------

